# remote coding



## Lorrainbow (Nov 13, 2011)

I am newly certified and am wondering can you get work part time remotely to do coding when
you are a new CPC-A.Or am I out of reality?
Thanks!
Lorraine


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Nov 13, 2011)

I am sorry but it would be the latter rather than the former.


----------



## apeck (Nov 14, 2011)

Remote jobs usually fall under experienced coders because you work alone and really have no one to talk to or ask a question.


----------



## codeds07 (Nov 15, 2011)

yes unfortunately they all require many many years experience, knowledge of inpatient also and they will give you a test too take and you need to score rather high on that also, they also would rather you have CCS.  Good Luck!


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Nov 15, 2011)

I would think that it isn't IMPOSSIBLE to work remotely as a newly certified coder, but very highly unlikely.  Pre-employment assessments are very common tools for the employer to use to gauge your "real-world" application of coding.  

As far as what knowledge is required, that most likely varies with each employer.  Example: Inpatient coders need experience/knowledge of inpatient coding, while an ASC coder would typically not need inpatient experience/knowledge.

If you are interested in remote coding, it might be more feasible for this to be a goal to work towards rather than a short term expectation.  Most professionals I know would advise working in a traditional office setting and learning as much as you can.  You can use this time to show your employer that you are a good candidate for eventually working remotely by being dependable, responsible, and organized. Good luck!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Nov 15, 2011)

There is some good info here about remote medical coding jobs http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html
good luck!


----------

